# Our new addition



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I have become that mad chi lady!! We are getting a new little pup from Saoirse, Freedomchis, the pup will be Bruno's half sister. We are so excited about her and thank you Saoirse!!

Here are some photos of Biggles and Bruno, as you can see Bruno has come out of his puppy uglies which he had in the last photos!! 



















And I think Biggles has stopped growing - look at his coat!! he is only 9 months, what will he be like as he gets older is anyones guess!!











And Then the new little sister as yet with no name - she is just 6 weeks so we have to wait a while!!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg Jane!!!!!!!!!!! that is so exciting!!!!! shes gorgeous! congratulations!
and look at how handsome Biggles and Bruno are. will be so nice for them to have a sister! xxxx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

congrads!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OoOoOoO congrats!!! You cant go wrong getting a puppy from Saoirse! again lol.  Ohh I cant wait till she comes home!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

:hello1:


Aquarius said:


>


That's it. I'm in love. :love2: :love2: She is SOOO cute!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww shes a lovely little puppy. Cant wait to see pics of her with bruno and biggles x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful Jane Congrats!!
Bruno and Biggles look so cute too.
Cant wait to see pics of the 3 of them. x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a beautiful baby!! Oh, I can't wait till you get her home! YAY! Biggles and Bruno are so cute. They will love their baby sister. LUCKY you!

Brodysmom


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh! Your new addition is ADORABLE! And your two fur-babies are precious!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OHhhh i'm feeling soooo broody,what a stunner


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Jane she is beuatiful. So happy for you !!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, congrats!!! They're all just lovely!!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats on you new little one!....They are all soooo cute!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind comments!!

I just knew I would get support here from you lot! other people (as in those who just don't understand how cute our chis are) are saying "what - another chi?" !!!!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

awww, congrats! She's beautiful. Bruno reminds me so much of madi sometimes


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats on your precious new baby girl and Biggles and Bruno are both gorgeous!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww she is gorgeous lucky you x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i knew you would!!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - Amanda, you know me well!!

I think if Saoirse has more pups, I will just have to put her on my blocked list - lol, I am sure I will always be tempted by her photos of pups - she has such gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

if she wasnt keeping the other one !!!sigh if only


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Awwwww jane glad u are so excited only just popped on now and seen your email!!!

Have been out shopping with my mother today

Bruno and biggles are gorgeous as ever!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes gorgeous congratulations


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Jane congrats! Wow, ur becoming a mad chi lady lol!
She is a total cutie!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, we are very excited!!

LOL Lynda - it's my aim in life - it's what I wanted to be when I grew up!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness Jane! What a beautiful new baby! Congrats! I bet she will love the boys!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Jane she is stunning, I am so jelous.... Congrats on your beautiful little one.....Bruno and Biggles are adorable as well..


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

She is beautiful, wishing you all the luck in the world with her 

x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Teresa, Kay and Barbara - we are very excited to get her!!

Barbara - good to see you back, was beginning to worry about you!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome pics. Congrats on your new chi pup...she is so damn cute!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww jane i got all excited there i thought it was the little girl that looks a bit like honey but this ones such a cutie also awwwwww yayyyyy for crazy chi ladies we are all crazy chi ladies here awww adorable x


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

ADORABLE!! I wantz the cutez baby puppy!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG Jane - congratulations  awww she is a little beauty :hello1: and your boys look fantastic too  

I am so jealous , i want another chi so badly  but i don't think i have enough time for a pup now, maybe when i finish my studies.... :foxes15:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Lynx, Mandy, Kay and Aiga!

We are very excited - Aiga you know Saoirse's dogs - I can't believe how lucky I am to be getting another little pup from her! The countdown is well and truly on - but no-one in the house can agree on a name!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Cute stuff!!!  Congrats
I can't wait to see pics when you get her home


----------

